# Art fag



## Laelia Purpurata

Boa tarde.

Como se traduziria "_art fag_" para o português?
Como é para uma tradução, gostaria de usar um termo mais ou menos similar em português.
Agradeço.

"You fuckin’ _art fag_"

"What does that mean? “_Art Fag_?” If you were to 
think about it from more like a sociological
perspective, what does that come from, _Art fag_?"

"I guess we’re more the _Art Fag type_."


----------



## Archimec

fag: homem gay (abrv. de faggot)

P.S.  "I guess we’re more the _Art Fag type_."  = Acho que somos mais do tipo "artista gay". (?)


----------



## machadinho

No Brasil dizemos: moderninho, cult, descolado, mas num sentido um pouco mais amplo que não remete necessariamente às artes plásticas.


----------



## guihenning

Mas e como fica a carga negativa de “fag(got)”? Só gay ou moderninho não capta nem de longe a ideia.


----------



## Archimec

Em Portugal seria _panilas, paneleiro, maricas, rabicho_...


----------



## machadinho

Vamos com calma. Uma mulher pode ser uma _art fag. _Ademais, a conotação de homossexualismo não é essencial. Tem a ver mais com o estereótipo da aparência dos estudantes de belas-artes. Eu dizia moderninho ou moderninha na minha época. Mas já deve ter coisa melhor.


----------



## guihenning

Ah sim, tá certo. O contexto não me estava claro. Achei que fosse só mais uma maneira de chamar alguém de faggot, por isso de chofre a conotação de homossexualidade me veio à cabeça.


----------



## Archimec

Também, confirmando o post de machadinho:

*artfag* (_plural_ *artfags*)

(slang, vulgar, derogatory) A pretentious artist or person interested in the arts. 
(ref. Wiktionary)


----------



## Nonstar

Um mudehrno é um pré-hipster. Não sei se chamaria, de acordo com as descrições que se acham pelo gúgol, um artfag de mudehrno. Hipsters me-parecem mais ofensivamente irritantes do que mudehrnos.


----------



## machadinho

Mas é a mesma dificuldade, Noni. O hipster não tem necessariamente um vínculo com as artes.


----------



## Nonstar

Sim, macha, eu sei, são wannabes. Bem, eu interpreto ambos como wannabes.


----------



## machadinho

Cult, então? Dizia-se isso uns 250 anos atrás.


----------



## Nonstar

Aí cê tá sendo muito respeitosa.  Não sei se existe algo atual. Desconheço.


----------



## Laelia Purpurata

Oi, pessoal.

Quanto ao termo "art fag" que perguntei no post, partiu do fato de o personagem da história, que é fã da banda "Talking Heads" (1975/1991. Entre os movimentos Punk e New Wave), estar em um bate-papo
com um fã da banda "Black Flag" (Formada em 1976- Hardcore Punk), e em um dado momento 
ser agredido fisicamente pelo fã da "Black Flag" e ser chamado de "art fag".
"_You fuckin’ art fag_"

*Talvez isso dê uma ideia melhor de como eu poderia traduzir esse termo para o português.
Em espanhol está como "_Creído artistoide_".

Agradeço toda ajuda que já estão me prestando.


----------



## machadinho

Seu metido a artistazinho!


----------



## englishmania

Hummm

Pseudo-artista
Artistazeco
Estás armado em artista


----------



## machadinho

englishmania said:


> Pseudo-artista
> Artistazeco
> Estás armado em artista


Boas! Uma variação da minha: seu metidinho a artista!


----------

